# Vintage 1936 Coke bottle photographed with 1976 Vivitar 28mm lens



## Saugatuck (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 22, 2021)

That is actually a 1923 called a Christmas Coke.  Good job on the photo.  I have a Canon EOS Rebel and it takes nice photos too.  You did good on the aperture setting blurring out the background and keeping the bottle as the focal point.


----------



## YoloBottles (Apr 22, 2021)

Beautiful, I am yet to buy an authentic Christmas Coke. Yours looks to be near mint, and idea on Condition?


----------



## Saugatuck (Apr 29, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> That is actually a 1923 called a Christmas Coke.  Good job on the photo.  I have a Canon EOS Rebel and it takes nice photos too.  You did good on the aperture setting blurring out the background and keeping the bottle as the focal point.


----------



## Saugatuck (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks the "exploding bokeh" is from the 1978 Vintage 28mm Vivitar lens I was using


----------



## Saugatuck (Apr 29, 2021)

YoloBottles said:


> Beautiful, I am yet to buy an authentic Christmas Coke. Yours looks to be near mint, and idea on Condition?


This bottle is in perfect condition. On the bottom it is embossed with Bridgeport, Conn


----------



## Saugatuck (May 7, 2021)

YoloBottles said:


> Beautiful, I am yet to buy an authentic Christmas Coke. Yours looks to be near mint, and idea on Condition?


I'd sell it


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 11, 2021)

Saugatuck said:


> View attachment 223914


It is a beautiful but common coke. Nice picture. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Saugatuck (May 12, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> It is a beautiful but common coke. Nice picture.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thanks for your feedback. I love the fact that they put the actual date on the bottle.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 12, 2021)

Saugatuck said:


> Thanks for your feedback. I love the fact that they put the actual date on the bottle.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 14, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> That is actually a 1923 called a Christmas Coke. Good job on the photo. I have a Canon EOS Rebel and it takes nice photos too. You did good on the aperture setting blurring out the background and keeping the bottle as the focal point.



What makes it a Christmas coke? I know nothing about coke bottles but ended up with a really pretty one, bottled in my hometown. (Redding CA)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 14, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> What makes it a Christmas coke? I know nothing about coke bottles but ended up with a really pretty one, bottled in my hometown. (Redding CA)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The patent date of Dec. 25 1923.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Jun 11, 2021)

The patent office was actually open on Christmas day, 1923, and that is when the issue date for this design happened.

The Coke bottles with that design patent date are called Christmas Cokes.

An earlier Coke bottle has the Nov. 16, 1915 design patent date on it. However, the earliest Coke bottles with this kind of design looked like the 1923 design patent, not the 1915 design patent. A later type of coke bottle didn't have a patent date but it had the patent office design number, D-105529. It is called the "D-pat" Coke bottle. It was patented in 1937. The 1915, 1923, and 1937 Coke bottles all look approximately the same (the 'hobbleskirt' design), except for the patent information on them.

Beware of _reproduction Christmas Cokes_! They were made in 1989.

_Here_ is a good 'spotter's guide' for different date range types of contour Coke bottles.

If you want to determine the rarity of a contour Coke bottle by its date and city, get yourself a copy of Bill Porter's Coke Bottle Checklist.


----------

